# "Just take a Look"



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

With the permission of Beautifulbetta and bettafish15, I got to have fun with a few pictures of their bettas.

I'll cut to the chase. I edited three pics, but did it on my house computer, so I will just upload it tomorrow. This is just two:

This one is the first one:








I edited that one about two days ago with a picture of Bettafish15's betta.

And this one I did with a picture of Beautifulbetta's picture:









I think they both are very pretty bettas! nice fish too! I take requests. Anything particular you would like me to do will be okay too. Either way, thanks for taking a look!

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

They are both super cute, I like the second one best. The tiara on the girl is super cute


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*The other one.*

And this is another one that was edited from Beautifulbetta.










Oh I almost forgot, this is the before for all of them:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6414941677/in/photostream



















Well guys/gals, I get pretty bored when I'm not commenting on a post or replying to someone, so this is what I do in the mean time. So tell me what you think. I have some more that i'm going to do soon.

-BL2033


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would love one ...but my cam really sucks {=\


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@betta Lover1507: Any picture would be fine! I can always sharpen it. Give it a try and I'll see what I can do with the picture.

-BL2033


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure. Ill give it a try. Do you want anything on it?

-BL2033


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wish I were that good with a camera. Good job!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

hahahaha those are super awesome! I love them


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

could you do mine?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks.

Ill do some more soon

@betta89: Anything you want on it?

-BL2033


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

anything you want to put on it suprise me lol,
thanks soo mutch!
sorry my camras not so grea thats actoly the best it has ever taken


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, that's fine.

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i guess am last  here is strawberry:








that i think is my clearest and best photo of strawberry


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice! Always like the little ad-ons photoshop can do.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Just finished Another!*










Well what do you think? I honestly cant think of anymore quotes 

Suggestions are appreciated!

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*More!!*

Well I personally like The green Turquoise HM one best and the Butterfly, but honestly I really had to try to come up with something wit the Red dragon. And the Red VT female looks good too.


Ill give the people who allowed me to do this, credit.

First is the Red Dragon; Edited by: BL2033, Owned by: *Betta89*









Next up is the Red female VT; Edited by: BL2033, Owned by: *betta lover1507*









After her is the Red butterfly Male; Edited by: BL2033, Owned by: *BeautifulBetta*









Well that is all that have requested a picture. Any Feedback is appreciated!

-BL2033


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

i love it lol,


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Betta89: Ill do yours over. I'm ashamed of it. That is probably my most horrible work! I have some ideas for that one too.

-BL2033


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

no dont be i love it 
i just want a nother pic of him done thats all because i like them
would you mind doing another for me


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@betta89: Not at all! I would love to I'll ease my conscience a bunch!

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love it lol holes, i have another of her kinda staring at the camera  yea just call her a red VT no one knows what she is all i know she ain't no combodain


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I know for sure that she is a VT female... And thank you

I like that one as well!

-BL2033


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha. Nice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of their betta with a cat in the picture as well? I have a fairly good idea for this.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you want me to try and get a pick like that? Any preference on how I take it?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure! Also if the betta isn't TOO tiny in the picture, that would help as well.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

If I get a pic of a cat and a betta (separate), would that be ok?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> If I get a pic of a cat and a betta (separate), would that be ok?


well i'd like the picture to be with the cat sitting by the tank, either looking at the fish or just by the tank will be fine, though a cat and then the betta in separate pictures wouldn't work very well.

-BL2033


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. Can't help you then, sorry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Ok. Can't help you then, sorry.


That's okay, i'll find one


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah. Might get a pic later.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you edit this? Make it better in any way?


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

i can try and get you my cat next to my tank she loves to sit and stare at moving things


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@CrowntailTwitchy57: I probably can. Just give me a minute. (Putting up some decorations).

@betta89: Sure that is perfect!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

No rush!


----------

